# boot up problem. very weird.



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi i have Intel c2d e7200 paired with ecs-gf7050vt- motherboard, 8800 gs gpu and 2 gigs of corsair ddr2 pc2 6400 memory. this is the memory i believe well that's what it looks like 
http://www.goldduo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=113085

btw my mobo limits my memory at 667 mhz rather than 800 mhz

when i turn my pc off over night and start it up next morning...my pc starts up but my screen doesn't...i found a method to fix this though..i have to remove the memory then start the pc then turn it off after 10 seconds then re-insert the memory but in different slots ...so like 1 slot bay gets the ram that was previously in slot 2. 


i hate doing this everytime..can someone tell me what could be wrong? oh btw i oced my memory to 800 mhz even though thats what it should be running at stock but mobo is gay..but i returneed it to stock configurations like 2 weeks ago after like 3 days of usage while oced.  maybe the timings are wrong?> please help


----------



## boogah (Sep 6, 2008)

Should be able to overclock the rams to 800mhz.  What voltage did you set it to ?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

i didn't even  touch the voltage so i am sure it's stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Did you set the RAM Voltage Manually to what it is supposed to be?

Also make sure you set your timings manuall.  You can leave them auto so that they run by SPD, but I rather do it manually.  Your timings should 5-5-5-18, you should be able to turn them at 800mhz without a problem.  

Do you also have the latest BIOS available for your mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ by the way in case you didn't know, your RAM voltage is at 1.8v with latencies of 5-5-5-18 @ 800MHz


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

chicken patty you are very resourceful and thank you. Do you know where i can check and set my voltage and timings? i want to keep my memory at 667 mhz so what should my voltage and timings be and where do i change em?


EDIT: i didn't touch anything on the voltage of the ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

You have to do it in your BIOS.

In your bios look for where it says DDR voltage or RAM voltage.  However, the memory timings if you are not familiar with them just leave it auto and set the RAM clock to 800Mhz.

the voltage should be for your RAM at 1.8v, but remember this is rated at 800MHz.  At 667Mhz you can probably run less voltage.  

However, do you have the latest bios for your board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^I just noticed your mobo only supports up to 667mhz, so therefore you cannot run anything higher than that.  So forget about setting your RAM at 800. 

Are planning on getting a new board?  Most likely the problems you are having is because of the board.

check these boards out, they are ok in price, overclock very well, and are much better than what you have.  OF course I don't know on what budget you are on


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200280%2050001307%201070509908%20107172615%201387927158&name=DDR2%20800


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

can i ask you for a favor? can u find out if there are any bios updates for my mobo? 

i am going to upgrade my mobo soon but not very soon.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

btw i am only running 1 gb of ram atm ...i decided to use only one stick, here is the screenshot of the timings or w/e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

here is the latest bios for your board according to the elite group site


http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?CategoryID=1&Typeid=32&detailid=858&DetailName=Bios&MenuID=6&LanID=9


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

why does it say GF7050VT-M5 isn't mine GF7050VT-M

just wondering.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

iJatt said:


> why does it say GF7050VT-M5 isn't mine GF7050VT-M
> 
> just wondering.



Sorry about that,

Here is the one for the "M" and not the M5

http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?CategoryID=1&Typeid=32&detailid=838&DetailName=Bios&MenuID=6&LanID=9


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

no problem...can you help me update my bios please?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

iJatt said:


> no problem...i am gonna update them right  now



Cool man, post when you're back online.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool man, post when you're back online.



can you help me how to install the bios?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

just follow this guide:

It usually brings a flash utility that will update it for you, all you might have to do is just locate the file you downloaded and the utility will do the rest.

When you extract the file see what utility it brings and then choose it from this list here:

http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/index.html

however, before you do this, post a pic of CPUz in the mainboard section, you might by any chance have the latest bios.

Do that first before you continue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^^here is the d/l link again in case you lost it, download the first BIos in the list the "
Version 	08/07/07"

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...ios&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=0


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

okay i downloaded the latest one which is 08/07/07 and when i open it it says 04/07/08 ( yea weird i know). i checked with cpu z and i have the 04/07/08 bios

when i click on afuwin.exe this is what i see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

hmmm weird, did you try the link I gave you that had the how to on how to do it?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

oh i was suppose to choose afu not ami haha sorry ima look at it right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

heheheh, let me know.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

all done sir. All i have to do now is restart. if i do not reply back in the next 5 mins then something is terribly fucked.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

sweet  it is updated  

in the bios it said 08/07/07  ...i think the programmer just forgot to imprint that in the program.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool.  Check by any crazy luck if the problem you had booting up is fixed.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

i will. gonna turn my pc off tonight and boot it tomorrow morning...stick around though dude so you can help me out more just in case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

i'll be here man, although for now I'm going to sleep though, its 2am here in Miami.  Don't worry i'll be around dude, goodnight, or day hehe, i dont know where you live.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

haha alright cool  man  

Arizona.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

hey man..how do i set my pci-e frequency to 100 mhz...i think it's a little bit above that cause i never locked it..can u tell me how i can lock it and second according to this what is my memory timing...ii think i may know what the problem is: memory timings or pci-e bus frequency.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

iJatt said:


> hey man..how do i set my pci-e frequency to 100 mhz...i think it's a little bit above that cause i never locked it..can u tell me how i can lock it and second according to this what is my memory timing...ii think i may know what the problem is: memory timings or pci-e bus frequency.



Make sure your PCI-E clock is at 100MHz.  As far as locking, I don't know dude, i've never used the Nvidia Control Panel before.

Your memory timings set them like this and see if by any chance the computer crashes and doesn't boot or anything, you're going to have to reset the bios and start over.

Timings should be like this

CAS - 5 clks (already at that, don't change)
tRCD - 5 clks
TRP - 5 clks
tRAS - 18 clks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^remember one thing though, I believe what ever you do on the control panel will only work until the computer is restarted.  To keep these settings permanent you have to do it in the BIOS.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 7, 2008)

i booted my pc up this morning with 2 gb of ram and it gave me the same bullshit BUT when i turned it off and and booted it again it started working WOOT! and i didn't even have to do anything..no swaps or any of that bullshit

i will try to do the memory timings in the bios next time i boot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

great man, i'm glad its finally working out for you bro.  Keep me posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey buddy, hows the computer running, any more issues?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 9, 2008)

hey what's up haha. well i haven't shut my pc off since last reset so i can't be too sure but i think the bios update might have fixed it. i still have to change the timings and such.

I have a lot of homework so i barely get time to do anything. Electrical Engineering tends to do that haha.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 9, 2008)

boogah said:


> Should be able to overclock the rams to 800mhz.  What voltage did you set it to ?



800 it is original ram fsb , you don't need to increase ram voltage , try update your bios


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> 800 it is original ram fsb , you don't need to increase ram voltage , try update your bios



His motherboard supports only up to 667.  So he can't run his ram at 800 even if he wanted to.  On top of that he already updated his bios and he said it was fine now.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 10, 2008)

hey chicken patty, i just read on my memory sticks "5-5-5-14"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

what does CPUZ show now?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 11, 2008)

this is what it shows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

is the comp running fine?  Is the boot up problem still going?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 11, 2008)

i tested it earlier and it didn't work ( boot up wise). Then i tried something new. I connect video cable to onboard graphics instead of my 8800. to my surprise the pc started up fine on the first try ( can't be sure if this was vga problem because i had swapped memory couple of times before doing this). I also took out my sound card. 

i will get back to you on this issue after i turn my pc off...it's not that im lazy hehe...i have A LOT of homework and need to study pretty much 24/7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

iJatt said:


> i tested it earlier and it didn't work ( boot up wise). Then i tried something new. I connect video cable to onboard graphics instead of my 8800. to my surprise the pc started up fine on the first try ( can't be sure if this was vga problem because i had swapped memory couple of times before doing this). I also took out my sound card.
> 
> i will get back to you on this issue after i turn my pc off...it's not that im lazy hehe...i have A LOT of homework and need to study pretty much 24/7.



dont worry i'll be here bro.


----------



## lightspeed500 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Boot up Problems.*



iJatt said:


> Hi i have Intel c2d e7200 paired with ecs-gf7050vt- motherboard, 8800 gs gpu and 2 gigs of corsair ddr2 pc2 6400 memory. this is the memory i believe well that's what it looks like
> http://www.goldduo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=113085
> 
> btw my mobo limits my memory at 667 mhz rather than 800 mhz
> ...



I have a Systemax PC with Amd 2400+ M7VIG Mother-board. I downloaded AMD Overdrive. It would not install and durring a reboot, I got 3 beeps insted of 1 and my drives did not sound right also my screen was grey with no pointer. I can not access BIOS when I startup, and using the Jumpers I still cannot reset Bios. HELP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

lightspeed500 said:


> I have a Systemax PC with Amd 2400+ M7VIG Mother-board. I downloaded AMD Overdrive. It would not install and durring a reboot, I got 3 beeps insted of 1 and my drives did not sound right also my screen was grey with no pointer. I can not access BIOS when I startup, and using the Jumpers I still cannot reset Bios. HELP!



how many sticks of ram do you have?


Also, do you remember where you d/l'ed AOD from?


----------



## lightspeed500 (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how many sticks of ram do you have?
> 
> 
> Also, do you remember where you d/l'ed AOD from?



Newer version available: AMD Overdrive "No AMD CPU detected" Fix <---<<< this was the download, I'm sure the site (washttp://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/844/AMD_Overdrive_2.10.html) Also I have 1 stick 512.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you tried taking out the memory, starting pc for 20 seconds without memory, reinserting memory and then booting it? ...it may take couple of tries.


----------



## lightspeed500 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Bottup.*



iJatt said:


> Have you tried taking out the memory, starting pc for 20 seconds without memory, reinserting memory and then booting it? ...it may take couple of tries.


I'm gunna give it a try. I just pulled My stick out and put it in a differant slot, no wait time. The result was a 3 second beep every 5 seconds, no screen. Will pull it again and wait a while befor putting it back in. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## lightspeed500 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gave it a try.*



lightspeed500 said:


> I'm gunna give it a try. I just pulled My stick out and put it in a differant slot, no wait time. The result was a 3 second beep every 5 seconds, no screen. Will pull it again and wait a while befor putting it back in. I will let you know what happens.



I pulled the stick and waited about 4 minuts and put it back in the original slot. Now when I power-up I hear, BEEEEEP BEEP BEEP, Heeee uuuuum! and no screen.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> His motherboard supports only up to 667.  So he can't run his ram at 800 even if he wanted to.  On top of that he already updated his bios and he said it was fine now.



ohh., you right man , so he have good staff why he take mobo like this


----------



## iJatt (Sep 11, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> ohh., you right man , so he have good staff why he take mobo like this



lol what are you saying ? If you are wondering why i have a shit mobo...well it was a combo deal with my e7200 cpu lol...


----------



## iJatt (Sep 12, 2008)

CHICKEN PATTY !!!! My problem is fixed !!!

idk how i did it but i removed my faulty sound card and returned my gpu to stock configuration instead of overclocked...my 8800 gs was only oced bout 50 mhz on core and mem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

iJatt said:


> CHICKEN PATTY !!!! My problem is fixed !!!
> 
> idk how i did it but i removed my faulty sound card and returned my gpu to stock configuration instead of overclocked...my 8800 gs was only oced bout 50 mhz on core and mem.



DUde, thats great news.  I bet you are happy as heck with the rig now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

yo yo yo iJatt.

Wassup bro, hows the rig?  Still running without the problem??


----------



## iJatt (Sep 18, 2008)

sup my nig haha...

rig runs like a dream. damn man i never get time to play games or anything...all i use it for is coding, hw and some other bullshit

on the positive note, COLLEGE IS AWESOME !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

iJatt said:


> sup my nig haha...
> 
> rig runs like a dream. damn man i never get time to play games or anything...all i use it for is coding, hw and some other bullshit
> 
> on the positive note, COLLEGE IS AWESOME !



wow dude, great.  You're finally enjoying the computer.  Is college like how I see in the movies?  If so College here I come


----------



## iJatt (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow dude, great.  You're finally enjoying the computer.  Is college like how I see in the movies?  If so College here I come



Movies only focus on the party side of college...those people do not really succeed. It may take them 6 years to complete a 4 year degree...college is a mixture of studying hard and partying hard not only one aspect of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

iJatt said:


> Movies only focus on the party side of college...those people do not really succeed. It may take them 6 years to complete a 4 year degree...college is a mixture of studying hard and partying hard not only one aspect of it.



well then at least the movies have the party part how its supposed to be right?  If so, fuck it, i'm still going to college hehehe.


----------



## iJatt (Sep 19, 2008)

yea  they have it right most of the times...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

iJatt said:


> yea  they have it right most of the times...



haha.  GOod to know.

Have you seen the movie "College"?


----------



## iJatt (Sep 19, 2008)

i might go see it this weekend with my girl.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

iJatt said:


> i might go see it this weekend with my girl.



haha, its a pretty darn good movie.  I really enjoyed it, hilarious.


----------

